# karayiannas developers



## chrissie (Feb 20, 2008)

as anyone bought an apartment in paralimmi that karayiannas built and are not finished till march next year . the apartments are called king evagoras. thank you . chrissie


----------



## peterwalter3000 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi , The wife and I have had an apartment for 3 years now at Kapparis and have got to know quite a few other people around us that bought off plan . We bought resale . The amount of hassle the the people about us have had with buying off plan , we are glad we bought resale . We have just put our apartment up for sale so we can buy a bungalow and that will be resale again . At least when you buy resale you can see the finished product . There is a new development near us and they have added an extra block in that is not on the plan , so when the time comes to get there title deeds I will be surprised if they will be able to get them . 
Another good info site for the Paralimni area is Directory for Kapparis, Paralimni, Cyprus 
All the best anyway .


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

We have bought off plan and have not had hassle. I think its like everything, it depends on the developers, you get the good and the bad. I don't know about Kariyannis, but they are quite high-profile in the Paralimni area with adverts everywhere.

The title deeds issue is Cyprus-wide, not just Paralimni. Its mostly because they have comparatively recently started to register land and the process has turned out to be more complicated and time consuming than expected. As a result it takes years to get title deeds. We haven't got ours yet and our property was built three years ago. But we are not worried as we knew this would be the case and our solicitor has copies of all the permissions that were required.

The resale market is very slow here. It is difficult to sell resale properties as the resale market is not developed like in the UK and people like to buy new properties. Besides, the estate agents encourage people to buy new as the developers often offer discounts.


----------



## simon gould (Oct 13, 2008)

My wife and myself visited paralimni last September and bought a 1 bed poolside ground floor apt. on the King Evagoras development. We have had a great understanding with Angela who keeps us informed of all progress. Chris Biggins who was the acting agent when we bought has also been great. We visited again in May to pick finishings.
We hope to take delivery in early May, although they will start to deliver from January.
We bought ours purely as an investment and will be letting it out either holiday let or permanent(SNIP)
We do hope to use it ourselves every so often.
If anyone is looking to buy, contact me and i'll put you in contact with Chris who know works for himself selling and property management.
Simon


----------



## chrissie (Feb 20, 2008)

*paralimni*



simon gould said:


> My wife and myself visited paralimni last September and bought a 1 bed poolside ground floor apt. on the King Evagoras development. We have had a great understanding with Angela who keeps us informed of all progress. Chris Biggins who was the acting agent when we bought has also been great. We visited again in May to pick finishings.
> We hope to take delivery in early May, although they will start to deliver from January.
> We bought ours purely as an investment and will be letting it out either holiday let or permanent (SNIP)
> We do hope to use it ourselves every so often.
> ...


we dont wont to buy we have our property is finshed in march . we go over march 11 to pick up keys cannot wait


----------



## simon gould (Oct 13, 2008)

chrissie said:


> we dont wont to buy we have our property is finshed in march . we go over march 11 to pick up keys cannot wait


That's great news. As yet we have not been given a date even though we've asked for a estimated time. Our contracted time was for April, when was yours for? Like you we cannot wait!


----------



## chrissie (Feb 20, 2008)

*property*



simon gould said:


> That's great news. As yet we have not been given a date even though we've asked for a estimated time. Our contracted time was for April, when was yours for? Like you we cannot wait!


hi simon . we went in june and payed what we needed to and asked angela when it would be ready she said march 1 ish we talked to our lawyer and on the contract it said delivery in march so we said will it be ready on march the 11 she said yes . because there is other apartments to be finshed in january so yours will . so we gave her a date to pick up keys we can only have the keys if monies are payed. so we got furniture and curtains payed for in cyprus and hopfully it will be all in when we go . if you go to my photos you will see the apartment and furniture. if you go to www.karayiannas.com.cy and look at there sight you can see how the builds are doing what apartment is yours A B or C ous is B


----------



## simon gould (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Chrissie, we are also block B no.12. Which is ground floor center on the picture on your profile picture. If you visit our web page we have circled ours. Something is making us think that we may well be neighbours! how odd is that! Chance meeting.
Angela has not given us a date but insists that there is a built in over-run in the contract, so cannot give us a definate date. Pain, really cos we want to book flights!
Speak soon, Simon


----------



## chrissie (Feb 20, 2008)

*top left*



simon gould said:


> Hi Chrissie, we are also block B no.12. Which is ground floor center on the picture on your profile picture. If you visit our web page king - cyprus dot com we have circled ours. Something is making us think that we may well be neighbours! how odd is that! Chance meeting.
> Angela has not given us a date but insists that there is a built in over-run in the contract, so cannot give us a definate date. Pain, really cos we want to book flights!
> Speak soon, Simon


hi simon yes we will be neighbours we are at the top b33 . when we go over we will take photos of your apartment . and when you all come to cyprus you can come for a cupa . if ours is finished in march i think yours may not be far off . angela has some to be finshed in january . i will look at you sight now . cannot find your email at king- cyprus.com


----------



## simon gould (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Chrissie. Yes we are hoping too that we will not be far behind yours. We need more of a definate date so as we can book some flights!
Our email address is not on website, but people contact us through 'contact us'page.
If you contact us through that page, we will forward our address from there!
Speak soon, Simon


----------

